# So Cal Anarcho Punk Fest Tour !



## Linda/Ziggy (Nov 19, 2010)

Southern California Anarcho Punk Fest Tour

L.A - San Diego, Orange County
Weekend of January 28th

Bands, tables, speakers, vegan food, networking!

Confirmed bands include:
Phobia, Resist and Exist, Secret Sect, Arctic Flowers & more!

Will put up link to more info when I can find it!

LA Black Cross Federation is sponsoring this.

Linda/Ziggy


----------



## nivoldoog (Nov 20, 2010)

fo sho...


----------



## JoeephGarcin (Nov 27, 2010)

ill be at the sd show


----------



## smellsea (Dec 1, 2010)

count me in my birthdays is the 19th of january so ill totlly make it over there for that shit. fuck yeh phobia!!!!!!!!!!!!!! please please keep posting on this i will absolutely make it with a crew of down ass kids to party. ill even advo for you if you want.


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Dec 2, 2010)

Hey all !
Here is the direct link for more info!

anarcho2011

I'm still trying to get the organizers to organize some crash
space for travelers !
Heck I aint hitching down from Ukiah to have to sleep in a door way
after I've been to an Anarcho event!! I'm getting old !


You can follow current discussion if you are on facebook"
Go to the facebook page 'Southern California anarcho punk tour 2011'

The DIY Zine webpage is pretty awesome, as is my old Punk buddy Jang Lee
he organizes alot of this stuff in So Cal.
So check it!

Linda


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly (Dec 7, 2010)

fuck yeah!


----------



## agony (Dec 9, 2010)

you'll find me at the la show!


----------



## Lump N Prole (Dec 11, 2010)

Definalty gonna be there.

OC one for sure, possibly the others.


----------



## piratehobo (Dec 11, 2010)

I'll be at the Che cafe with 5 bux in hand 'cuz the 28th is my bday bitches!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chewbacka (Dec 24, 2010)

Linda/Ziggy said:


> Hey all !
> Here is the direct link for more info!
> 
> anarcho2011
> ...





You should just leave Ukiah anyways....fuck that place and all the cops in it. Plus their jail is full of nothing but dumbass skinheads that think they are badass. I'll never step foot in Ukiah or any place in Mendo county


----------



## crustythadd23 (Dec 24, 2010)

fuck ya so stoked for the show in Fullerton


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jan 20, 2011)

Well it's where I live and there are some awesome folks here.
Including alot of travellers/train hoppers.
I could think of alot worse places to be seriously.

Love n Peace
Linda/Ziggy


----------



## Linda/Ziggy (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey folks,
Looks like I'm not gonna be able to make this event !
Bummed, but gotta focus on stuff here right now.
But I will try to get to the STP gather in SF/Bay area..if it happens.

Otherwise will be travelling up to Washington for Nat Rainbow Gather.

Peace
Linda/Ziggy


----------



## JayJayOnTheFly (Jan 20, 2011)

Phobia Resist and Exist FTMFW


----------

